# "New" 510 pvr fritzed



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

A neighbor gave me what turned out to be a 510 in original sealed bag, gleaming and new. As it happened I already use a 510. I thought of this one as a backup or for dish tuning.
I tried it out and
a) I get an error serious disc fault 04b2 or 04b5 occasionally after messing about for say 1/2 hour trying to do a first initialize.
b) It shows signal strength good on 119 and locks.
c) Switch check doesn't run right and shows no 110.
3) It hangs in acquiring satellite forever in initialization.

Am I up the creek?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

give up it for parts to someone who is fixing those


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Another observation. The list of satellites on the left of the tune up menu all say 'West"
110 West, 119 West etc etc.
What is this. I am on the East coast?
Is there a way to overcome the initialize sequence and get to a menu?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's sats position not your place 

press Cancel, then Menu


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

East satellites are positioned for Europe and Asia. I wouldn't expect the 50x line to show Dish's Eastern Arc (other than 61.5) as it doesn't do MPEG-4 or even 8PSK.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The other issue is that a truely NIB 510 will have some ANCIENT firmware on it that will be ignorant of a lot of newer hardware. If it were working, running it through the setup would allow it to download the updated software and it would then understand everything fine.

But the 510 is virtually obsolete these days...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SO, another q for OP - what FW version it's running now ?


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes - I give up. 
I managed to get into menu but noticed also it doesn't respond to most of the secret codes for diagnosis and resets , so I can't check the disc that way.

It does show a peak dish screen OK so I will use it for a dish tuner.
It seems to display strength and lock on faster than my real 510 in working order.
My dish is about 200 ft from the rx. Amazingly, those good dish peakers with sat ID and digital analysis cost WAY more than a receiver. I'm surprised anyone buys them.
Pity the old receiver isn't battery operated and of course , an rx and a small monitor and a power cord would be a bit clumsy for a frequent dish pointer.
I find the old basic peakers with no discrimination as to the signal frequency and ID are perfectly useless to find dish. The meter deflection seems to be responding to other stuff in that general area of the arc.


----------

